
Show HN: Launch your own dollarshaveclub in 7 days - jointhebox
http://www.jointhebox.com
======
shostack
I really wonder how many subscription box businesses really make any money.

While the model as a whole is valid, the way it has been glommed onto by the
folks selling shovels to gold miners definitely makes it feel reminiscent of
other big fads that have hit the "internet marketing/entrepreneur" circles
which are filled with people looking for "get rich quick" schemes.

Not knocking a service business that is doing template design, but can't shake
the feeling that the only ones making money are the ones selling the services
to the box sellers.

~~~
jointhebox
not true i know someone making 250 k a month with a subscription box service
lootcrate is a perfect example by leveraging social media you can make tons of
money

------
avitzurel
I love the idea.

Few feedback points.

1\. The examples are too small, I would expect to see a bigger image on click.

2\. It's really unclear what's the level of control I get for my website if I
but it from you. Do you host it? Do I? Can I change the code?

3\. You go out of business tomorrow (god forbid), is my business dead because
of that?

Some of these questions are critical for me as someone who's looking into
doing something like that.

I would make the homepage answer some of these.

Good luck with your business, Kudos for jumping in!

~~~
jointhebox
Hey thank you and your more than welcome to come to us when your ready ! No er
don't host the site we simply create it with a backend that lets you customize
it change text images ;)

~~~
avitzurel
Even from your response, this is still unclear.

You say you don't host it. This means I get the full source code open and
ready for me to make changes? (not only image changes, I can change the code
to do anything I want basically)

You don't talk about the credit card processing, about the client processing.

There are a lot of questions that are left open.

I am a potential customer, my wife and I have been planning something like
this for a few months now, the price is right but there are a lot of questions
your site just leaves open.

This is bad for you in terms of conversion from hit to client, I would suggest
you fix those.

